

10 Traits Entrepreneurs and Einstein Shares - jcrblog
http://cieasia.org/10_traits_entrepreneurs_and_einstein_share
"You're no Einstein." How many times have you heard that in your life? When people have compared you to the great thinker, has it been in the spirit of sarcasm--Nice one, Einstein?
Albert Einstein has become the benchmark by which everyone measures intellect, though few understand what made the man tick.
Throughout his long life, the creator of E=mc2 (and one of a handful of people to know what it really means) indicated what he saw as the path to success through his words and actions. Entrepreneurs have more in common with Einstein than they think. Many of the traits that led him to be named Time magazine's Person of the Century--kind of an elite club--drive people to create businesses. Do you see a little of Einstein in you?<p>READ more here!
http://cieasia.org/10_traits_entrepreneurs_and_einstein_share
======
jcrblog
This is one of the awesome knowledge you shouldnt miss!

